# Anu Malik. Indian Idol. We hate You



## dhruv_arora (May 1, 2010)

Source :- *infunity.info/component/content/article/21-anu-malik-indian-idol-we-hate-you.html

**infunity.info/images/stories/Indian-idol-5.jpegIndian Idol, India’s biggest singing talent hunt reality  show is now live. Indian Idol is the franchise of the Idol brand  produced by Simon Fuller; this brand includes American Idol, Australian  Idol, Pop Idol, Indian Idol, Canadian Idol, Asia Idol and not what else.  Indian Idol has allowed the common man to see dreams and it’s a truth  that Indian Idol has managed to find some really good talented artists  throughout India and have given them enough exposure.*
*The best part of the Indian Idol is not the actual show but  the auditions but I personally think that the Sony and the Indian Idol  team (especially the judges) should not make of the contestants as it  hurts the morale of the person. Anu Malik, one of the judge’s in Indian  Idol is a BIG *******. He’s one those few bollywood music composers who  have managed to make a career by stealing music of other talented  composers. If you haven’t listen to*infunity.info/images/stories/19anu1.jpg* his voice (which shouldn’t be) just listen once,  HE SINGS WORSE THAN ME. I can’t even once imagine him as a music  director and singer. And the best part is that he takes pride in it and  tell other wannabe singers that they sing pathetic. ANU MALIK, first see  yourself and then yell at others and please stop being a judge at  Indian Idol and if possible please STOP SINGING AND MUSIC DIRECTION.
*This season in Idol, a good man named BHOLANATH CHATTERJEE  who came for the auditions decided to take one and only the BIG ******* –  ANU MALIK, even though he sang terrible but the way judges treated him  was not good and I liked his way he said about the country’s most reputed music  director Anu Malik.*
*Check out Bholanath’s Video on Youtube :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH8q206CYMs
*


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2010)

U even watch that fake talent show....just ignore all the drama coz everything is predecided...I hate these reality show


----------



## krates (May 1, 2010)

all indian idol singers are crap every season.. just compare them with the person who came last in sa re ga ma pa and they won't be able to beat him..


----------



## thewisecrab (May 2, 2010)

There is an "Indian" Idol?  I thought all we did was tan up Simon Cowell


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2010)

and then there are more anu maliks


----------



## max_demon (May 2, 2010)

bloody TRP stunts


----------



## Nithu (May 3, 2010)

Yes, i guess these all reality shows are fake. Why people watch these crap shows.


----------



## maxmk (May 3, 2010)

yeah I too think reality shows are fake now-a-days... I used to watch "Meri Awaaz Suno" hosted by Anu Kapoor [not malik] which was won by sunidhi Chauhan; Sa Re Ga Ma Pa which was hosted by Sonu Nigam and Boogie woogie...but after that none of the programs like that impressed me...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 3, 2010)

all this is a crap. Modified form of Ameriocan idol. They are good at copying, they cant create things themselves. Instpite of being innovative, they just cut and paste


----------



## ico (May 6, 2010)

I watch it every year only for the preliminary auditions.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




Nithu said:


> Yes, i guess these all reality shows are fake. Why people watch these crap shows.


Yes, i guess these all computer games are fake. Why people play these crap games.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 6, 2010)

^^^ :d :d :d


----------



## amitabhishek (May 7, 2010)

Liked Sonali Bendre in the last season! I guess she was the real 'Indian Idol' .


----------



## dhruv_arora (May 10, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> all this is a crap. Modified form of Ameriocan idol. They are good at copying, they cant create things themselves. Instpite of being innovative, they just cut and paste



it's not a copy. american idol and indian idol are shows both owned by simon fuller. this franchise includes pop idol, australian idol, asian idol, canadian idol, etc..


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 10, 2010)

One thing Idol, I dont think they are Idol to any one and Anu Malik he him self know for copying musics what to tell about him.............


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2010)

even if u watch it..its better to hear the song and mute the tv for next 10min...or better surf other channels...

Those pathetic dialogs...judges comments and family dialogs...then sometimes roona dhona...uff unbearable..


BTW anybody saw "meet the spartans"  there was a cheap parody of American idol


----------



## nix (May 11, 2010)

rich and arrogant people trashing the commoner. thats what these shows are all about. 

and people like it.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 11, 2010)

dhruv_arora said:


> it's not a copy. american idol and indian idol are shows both owned by simon fuller. this franchise includes pop idol, australian idol, asian idol, canadian idol, etc..



^^ never knew that


----------



## ancientrites (May 15, 2010)

as far as i know anu malik is big fat liar and all time cheater


----------

